# Icons extrem vergrößern ohne Verwischen



## xtrew (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit Photoshop 7.0 eine visitenkartengroße jpg-Grafik mit 600 dpi erstellen.
Darin möchte ich eine gif-Grafik von einem Smily einfügen, wie sie in jedem Chat und vielen Foren gebraucht werden. Dieser Smily soll nach dem einfügen extrem vergrößert werden, und dabei unbedingt so pixelig bleiben, wie er ist.
Bis jetzt berechnet das Programm immer noch irgendwelche Pixel dazwischen, was die eingefügte Grafik total verschwommen wirken lässt.
Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, dass das Programm davon abzubringen ist, irgendwelche Sachen zu berechnen, die es gar nicht berechnen braucht!

danke!


----------



## Chrisu (14. Mai 2004)

Moinsen,

dazu gehst du auf Bild --> Bildgröße. Und in diesem Dialogfenster gibt es ganz unten eine Auswahlbox in der standardmäßig "Bikubisch" ausgewählt ist. Das stellst du jetzt auf "Pixelwiederholung" ein und veränderst jetzt die Größenwerte deines Bildes. Und schon hast du eine extrem vergrößerte Pixelgrafik.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------

